# food items and condiments or what ever long term storage



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I did a quick search but didn't want to weed thru the garbage. What stuff other than the main foods are good long term storage items like honey, sugar, salt etc. I am getting ready to do some more buckets and want some stuff than different than the normal like wheat, rice and beans. I just need a memory refresher. Thanks,
MG


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would think tea and coffee would be great items. Something like bisquick perhaps. Maple syrup, butter. Powdered milk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> I would think tea and coffee would be great items. Something like bisquick perhaps. Maple syrup, butter. Powdered milk


IMO, tea, coffee, bisquick and butter would not be considered long term.

I do stock lots of powdered milk, including Morning Moos which I think tastes great. I include rolled oats & spaghetti as major, long term stores.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

******* said:


> IMO, tea, coffee, bisquick and butter would not be considered long term.
> 
> I do stock lots of powdered milk, including Morning Moos which I think tastes great. I include rolled oats as a major, long term store.


Perhaps but I did get butter with some 25 Year food I purchased.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Perhaps but I did get butter with some 25 Year food I purchased.


Real butter or powdered?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

******* said:


> Real butter or powdered?


Powdered, my bad


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

For long term storage condiments, I store Emergency Essentials #10 cans of tomato powder, peanut powder, whole egg powder, scrambled egg mix & baking powder... along with powdered butter mentioned above. I get the large bags of baking soda at Sam's Club, often used for swimming pools.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I was in a hurry before and did not explain myself very well. I am doing Mylar bags and oxygen absorbers. The ones I have for sale in the trading post. I am building my own can storage but larger, LOL. My Army buddy and I are doing it together. I am trying to get him more committed. I have the rice, wheat, oats and beans priced out I just need to figure out the side items like sugar, salt etc.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Mustard is a condiment that keeps, as well as powdered ranch mixes. Mayo not so much.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hot sauce! 

According the the interwebs, it will last longer than three years if unopened.

Without hot sauce, there's no reason to go on.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Salt, sugar, baking soda, baking powder, corn starch have no shelf life. 

I have those put away, corn starch needs nothing but to be sealed against moisture, as its original package.

Salt and sugar the same, buckets for salt and sugar as moisture block with desiccants and o2 packets added if you want..

I opened a box of Argo cornstarch two days ago to make a crispy chicken breading, worked fine, was 16 years old.

Coffee beans if you want it, instant turns into a brick without ever opening it,

I know, mine did after about 8 years I think.

Honey can be stored as is packaged, heat in boiling water if crystallized.

I use unopened boxes of Lipton tea. 104 bags in sub package, 312 in sales pack of three boxes,

my cycling brings them to two years of age when used.

I have much more, another three years worth vac packed without the boxes,

10 year test of test packets set aside as a control, still good, perhaps even stronger.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> Hot sauce!
> 
> According the the interwebs, it will last longer than three years if unopened.
> 
> Without hot sauce, there's no reason to go on.


I have a several year old gallon jug of Franks that is still good, and because of the vinegar content it has been opened and unrefridgerated for over a year. I also heated up a package of Lipton noodle soup (the stuff that comes 2 pouches to the box) that was 2 1/2 years past it's sell by date today, and it was still good.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

jimb1972 said:


> I have a several year old gallon jug of Franks that is still good, and because of the vinegar content it has been opened and unrefridgerated for over a year. I also heated up a package of Lipton noodle soup (the stuff that comes 2 pouches to the box) that was 2 1/2 years past it's sell by date today, and it was still good.


buying in bulk will get it cheaper - not sure about keeping it in a big gallon jug - especially if it's a plastic jug >>> pint or quart glass jars will keep anything pickled in vinegar for a decade without a problem ...


----------

